# Port Canaveral



## pierjunky (Dec 7, 2008)

Ive been fishing Jetty park in Port Canaveral steadily for about a year now. I normally always go there at night on the weekends. My setup is usually 2 to 3 10' surf poles slung out as far as i can get them with squid and sometimes dead mullet. Ill sometimes throw a dead shrimp out close to the pier on a medium rod and i normally bring to heavier live bait poles for free lining any live bait i can catch with a sabiki rig. Now the only thing i can seem to catch are small sharks, 1' to 2' and small rays. Ive gotten the ocassional whiting and blue and even got lucky enough to get my first snook about a month ago, but thats it! Does anyone have any suggestions for me, especially if you know that area. Im really wanting to catch an over slot red or medium shark around 30 to 40lbs. Ive noticed that alot of times there isnt many bait fish and ive been told that the fishing suffers there from the dirty water being stirred up caused by the cruise ships. Any and all suggestions will be appreciated and id like to find someone local to my area (St. Cloud) to head out fishing with me sometime. Thanks!


----------



## snookman (Sep 13, 2004)

I think your best bet would be to use small pieces of the squid to catch pinfish. Then use the pinfish for big snook, reds, and sharks. Half a palm to palmsize pinfish work great.


----------



## FISHINPOPS (Aug 5, 2007)

fishinpops here I stay in tavares and have fished jetty park with out much luck. but there are alot of other places to fish with the same or little difference in travel time such as skyway flagler crystleriver have had good luck at all these places.well have not tried flagler yet but have heard nothing but good about it. going to try it or skyway this weekend fishinpops


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Leave the dead bait at home. Take live shrimp or finger mullet and fish them on the bottom near the pilings and rocks. You'll get flounder, snook, redfish and mangrove snapper.


----------



## elroy.tilger (10 mo ago)

pierjunky said:


> Ive been fishing Jetty park in Port Canaveral steadily for about a year now. I normally always go there at night on the weekends. My setup is usually 2 to 3 10' surf poles slung out as far as i can get them with squid and sometimes dead mullet. Ill sometimes throw a dead shrimp out close to the pier on a medium rod and i normally bring to heavier live bait poles for free lining any live bait i can catch with a sabiki rig. Now the only thing i can seem to catch are small sharks, 1' to 2' and small rays. Ive gotten the ocassional whiting and blue and even got lucky enough to get my first snook about a month ago, but thats it! Does anyone have any suggestions for me, especially if you know that area. Im really wanting to catch an over slot red or medium shark around 30 to 40lbs. Ive noticed that alot of times there isnt many bait fish and ive been told that the fishing suffers there from the dirty water being stirred up caused by the cruise ships. Any and all suggestions will be appreciated and id like to find someone local to my area (St. Cloud) to head out fishing with me sometime. Thanks!


have you seen anybody squid fishing or have you yourself seen squid in the area?


----------

